# Serra de Aires female dog found, looking for a new home



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Recently I posted an ad about a samoiedo on this forum , fortunately 3 months later he found a home.
But this is what happened to me the day before yesterday, I am afraid I pay a price for going around with eyes wide opened 

I was driving and saw a dog sitting on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere. It was the national road N10 leaving Quinta do Conde in the south margin of Lisbon. I went to the roundabout, came back to be on the same side, the dog was still sitting. I stopped the car, got out, called and she came to me on very low legs and immediately lied at my feet. I could see it was a girl, I looked at the teeth, sparkling white. No collar though, dirty, plenty of ticks and fleas. I tok her in my arms, she was very calm, put her in the car, no problem and we went to the vet. The vet found a chip! I was so pleased. It was late already so I took her home with an idea to call the chip databases the following day.
The vet said she is serra de aires dog and might be around 6/7 month old, might not have had her first hear yet.
At home she behaved very good, she was very calm and gentle, eat and drunk a lot. We cleaned her, removed the ticks and put the pipete against ticks and fleas.
The next day I called SIRA..... Chip not registered. Already discouraged, I called SICAF: chip not registered either.
Great, can anyone explain me that? What do tehy serve for, the chips, if they are not registered!?
Yesterday I surfed Internet, all animal forums I know - noone is looking for her. I drove around Quinta do Conde and Azeitao, checked the vets, supermarkets, pet shops, anywhere her owners could put an ad for a lost dog. Nothing.
If she is lost, noone is looking for her.
Or maybe she is abandoned. I have seen so many being abandoned already.

Anyway, I am looking for a new home for her! A puppy of serra de aires, very good temperament, sweetness itself! I called her Sugar. Anyone would like to give her a home?

She will be sterilised and vaccinated by Associacion Bianca before going to a new home.

You can see pictures of here here:
Sugar (x Serra d'aires)

You can contact me on this forum or write to Bianca Association on: [email protected]
(English is no problem)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Margot said:


> Recently I posted an ad about a samoiedo on this forum , fortunately 3 months later he found a home.
> But this is what happened to me the day before yesterday, I am afraid I pay a price for going around with eyes wide opened
> 
> I was driving and saw a dog sitting on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere. It was the national road N10 leaving Quinta do Conde in the south margin of Lisbon. I went to the roundabout, came back to be on the same side, the dog was still sitting. I stopped the car, got out, called and she came to me on very low legs and immediately lied at my feet. I could see it was a girl, I looked at the teeth, sparkling white. No collar though, dirty, plenty of ticks and fleas. I tok her in my arms, she was very calm, put her in the car, no problem and we went to the vet. The vet found a chip! I was so pleased. It was late already so I took her home with an idea to call the chip databases the following day.
> ...



Margot she is gorgeous. If I was in Portugal I wouldbe very tempted to home her.
I am sure she will soon have a loving home.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Margot said:


> Recently I posted an ad about a samoiedo on this forum , fortunately 3 months later he found a home.
> But this is what happened to me the day before yesterday, I am afraid I pay a price for going around with eyes wide opened
> 
> I was driving and saw a dog sitting on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere. It was the national road N10 leaving Quinta do Conde in the south margin of Lisbon. I went to the roundabout, came back to be on the same side, the dog was still sitting. I stopped the car, got out, called and she came to me on very low legs and immediately lied at my feet. I could see it was a girl, I looked at the teeth, sparkling white. No collar though, dirty, plenty of ticks and fleas. I tok her in my arms, she was very calm, put her in the car, no problem and we went to the vet. The vet found a chip! I was so pleased. It was late already so I took her home with an idea to call the chip databases the following day.
> ...


Shame I dont live in Portugal ... shes lovely! in fact she´´s very very similar looking to my own puppy, Tasha. Sorry I cant help but hope you find a good home for her asap!
sue x


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

I found a home for Sugar. We had her sterilised yesterday and she will go to her new home next Saturday.
The vet we took her to is a lover of Portuguese Water Dogs and Serra de Aires dogs and said she had to be pure breed. Good for her. But apart from this she is the sweetets dog ever.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm so glad she has found a home Margot.


----------

